
Custom BI with Firebase, Bigquery and Datastudio - tlarkworthy
https://corepox.net/devlog/building-a-custom-executive-dashboard-with-firebase-analytics-google-datastudio-and-bigquery-1
======
williamxlr
Really important to doing more searching and data visualizations on cloud.

